# how much did it cost?????



## crsmp5 (May 26, 2005)

when you failed to do the timming belt on a 2000 2.7t and it broke?????


----------



## jettasmooth (Aug 7, 2002)

the key is to not fail to do a timing belt. It'll most likely cost you a set of new heads or a rebuild.


----------



## crsmp5 (May 26, 2005)

ohhh i know that.. owner was warned 7 weeks before it let go... ii am just looking for someones story to what it costed them... 

garage 1 = 8k 
garage 2 = 7.5k 

used engine from 1-800-all-audi = 2100+shipping 
used engine from local place is 2 with shipping 

so i am just wandering who has been unlucky enough to have paid to not do maintence


----------



## Snowhere (Jul 27, 2007)

Let's see, new heads, new pistons, new cylinders........ it adds up quick! Just replace the engine.


----------

